# 24 hour layover in Istanbul?



## suesam (Jan 21, 2014)

We are going to Italy for a cooking tour in June. Turkish Airlines has reasonable fares but even more enticing, possibly, is a 24 hour layover in Istanbul. Flight will be from Chicago to Rome. Trying to decide if this is worth doing or even possible. Can you leave the airport, stay in a hotel for a day, have a nice meal or two and return to the airport in Istanbul? Is this even allowable? And does it sound like a fun adventure to anyone else or am I just nuts? We would still get to Rome a day before our tour starts. 

Anyone have some advice or thoughts on this? 
I know nothing about Istanbul. 

Thanks! 
Sue


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2014)

Absolutely! The airport is not all that far from the city. I would take a taxi or shuttle to a hotel in the Sultanahmet section. That is near the Blue Mosque, Hagia Sofia, Grand Bazaar, and Spice Market. Any of those places alone would be worth the time. Taksim Square, and the Golden Horn, wonderful! There are some high end hotels in that area, but our favorite is called Mavi Ev- Blue House. Google it. We had an early flight out of there, and they had laid out a full breakfast just for us at like 4 a.m. Wonderful personal service and just over 1 block from the Blue Mosque. No extra charge for the calls to prayer.

Jim


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 22, 2014)

It sounds like you will have a fun day!

Do keep in mind you will need a travel visa for even one day.  You can no longer get this at the airport after de-planing.

United States of America: Ordinary and official passport holders are required to have visa to enter Turkey. They can obtain three month-multiple entry visas from Turkish diplomatic representations abroad and also via the website www.evisa.gov.tr.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 22, 2014)

jlp879 said:


> It sounds like you will have a fun day!
> 
> Do keep in mind you will need a travel visa for even one day.  You can no longer get this at the airport after de-planing.
> 
> United States of America: Ordinary and official passport holders are required to have visa to enter Turkey. They can obtain three month-multiple entry visas from Turkish diplomatic representations abroad and also via the website www.evisa.gov.tr.



Effective April 1, this appears to be accurate. It is no big deal to apply for the e-visa online. It is just that it costs $20 . You don't have to visit a consul or send your passport anywhere.

Thanks for the heads up on this change.

Jim


----------



## suesam (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for the information! Still trying to decide if it will work but responses are really making me think it would be very worthwhile and interesting! Have never had to get a Visa before...another thing to learn about which is a good thing! 

Thank you so much! 
Sue


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 27, 2014)

We went to Istanbul (and Cappadocia) last year on spring break with our 2 teenagers.  Great city!  Felt as safe as Paris, probably safer feeling than Rome.  The central Sultanahmet area is smallish and easily walkabout and delightful. A day would be grand!  And the food is GREAT!!!!!  Be sure to see the fountains between the Blue Mosque and Hagia Sophia AT NIGHT. 
Advise to stay very central (near the Blue Mosque/Hagia Sophia area) is dead on. 
AND the airport is actually quite close to town (not like in Rome where it's waaaaaay outside of town). 
Go! Go! Go!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 27, 2014)

Istanbul is one great city to tour. The Blue Mosque, The Spice Market, the water front area where you may see many cruise ships in port and you will also have the chance to travel to two continent in a few minutes (Asia and Europe) just by crossing a bridge.

Suggestion do not talk politics and do not mention the name George Bush. They dislike the name.  Be safe and they do take the American dollar and all major American charge cards.


----------



## topdog (Jan 28, 2014)

*Absolutely!*

We spent 5 nights there pre-cruise a few years ago and would gladly go back again.  One of the great cities of the world.  Agree about stay in Sultanahmet, see Hagia Sophia, Blue Mosque, spice market.

You can also enjoy seeing the ship traffic on the Bosporus, the golden horn, the Sultan's palace.  So much to see and do there that you will never have enough time.  I would buy a travel guide and start reading, even if you plan to use a tour guide service, which I would recommend unless you are staying for several nights.  

Your time there is expensive, so make the most of it. You may want revisit in future years.


----------



## lbrannma (Mar 2, 2014)

It's a great city and Turkish Airlines is a very high quality/top airline. It's very likely that the airline will pay for your hotel, even in economy class, if the next connecting Rome flight is the day after you arrive.


----------



## mav (May 14, 2014)

Istanbul is one of our favorite cities, love the people, food, sights, EVERYTHING ! And Turkish Airlines is SO NICE! USA airlines haven't been like this in years. Be sure to allow time to use the Turkish Airlines lounge before you fly out. It is AMAZING!  Best I have ever been in. ! You have to see the lounge to believe it and be sure to wander all over it, checking all the food stations. !  I can't hardly get over it but I have heard Emirates 's lounge is even better then Turkish Airlines lounge. Can't imagine what it's like.


----------

